# RC, Nic and such.



## gurn (Feb 22, 2011)

I been thinkin. That RC is something else. Dont recon theres ah finer man in Georgia. Aint never met em but after ahwhile I'm thinkin I could learn alot bout traditional huntin where ya gotta get close, shoot under pressure, and life in general from him. Dendy keeps tryin ta get me down there so when that happens you know who eles I'm wantin in the woods with me. Man I would love to have ah picture of ah hog, me, Denndy, BD, RC and ah whole bunch of yall to take home with me. That picture would be on my little huntin stuff room wall long after I'm gone on and my son is tellin my grand kids about it.

Then theres Nic.............. hes in his own catagory. He looks just like ah feller you would find up here in the backwoods country of our Upper Peninsula where mens gotta be men. Sissy boys dont survive. He would fit right in.
 Like something in ah movie bigger than life.  Way up there ya havta learn how ta deal with whatever hand life and old mother nature deals ya. Somehow I think old Nic could take twos and threes and figure how ta make ah royal flush. 
Is there somethin about an old longbow or recurve that changes ah person or is it special folks are just drawned to em. Dont matter southren or yankee.
Ok I know I strange but thats what I been thinkin.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 22, 2011)

Better lay off that moonshine tonite Gurn


----------



## gurn (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok I promise this is my last little mason jar.............
 for tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

Gurn, you honor both of us. If I ever do ramble up that way, I`ll definately look you up. And when you make it down this way, you come set a spell with us. Be a pleasure to do some huntin` and fishin` with you.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 22, 2011)

Gurn you welcome down here Brother. We would for sure have fun with Dendy specially since I get lost a lot...RC


----------



## gurn (Feb 22, 2011)

Nic the pleasure would be mine. RC I do to. Thats why I take ah compass, gps, and my boy.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 23, 2011)

gurn said:


> Nic the pleasure would be mine. RC I do to. Thats why I take ah compass, gps, and my boy.



Yeah, cause Mama is going to come looking for the boy.


----------



## gurn (Feb 23, 2011)

I figured the boy part would splain itself. She might just wait ah few weeks and  call the life insurance company if it was just me.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 23, 2011)

Come on down Gurn, we will take care of yea!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 23, 2011)

gurn said:


> I figured the boy part would splain itself. She might just wait ah few weeks and  call the life insurance company if it was just me.



Aw now Gurnie,don't sell yourself short. If the weather was nice, she might get in the car and circle the block a couple of times.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2011)

Yall need to back off.  

I got dibs on gurn and longbowdave for a southern hog huntin visit.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yall need to back off.
> 
> I got dibs on gurn and longbowdave for a southern hog huntin visit.



 I don't wanna miss that! Ya'll come on down now!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 24, 2011)

t bug,
maybe one day i will make it to the great state of Ga., but for now i'm still stuck in cold country. did i mention it's supposed to snow a bit for the next three days? i'll just have to read about the fine hunts, and the fine company along side the fire after the sun goes down. i'm jealous of every hog hunt i read about!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 27, 2011)

Gurn, As soon as you get a date tacked down, we can huddle up and get a play called. Me, Nic, and chase live in the same county, but BD is a tad north and RC is East of here a little ways. With enough time to plan, we could turn this into a bunch of fun.. maybe even shoot a thing or two..


----------



## gurn (Feb 27, 2011)

Believe me I'm workin on it buddy.


----------



## gurn (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok tomorrow I will find out when I can get the time off.
Man I aint shamed ta tell ya I'm ah bit scared of what yall will think ah me. I'm gonna be stuck smack dab in the middle of some of the finest hunters shooters and livin ledgens  there is and I aint all that. Think Im exageratin???? Chew on this. (Dendy taught me ta say "chew on this". Recon that means think about it.)
How many deer did Dendy kill this year???
How many critters did RC kill this year???
How many bows has BD made????  
How many traditional skills does Nic have???? 
Thats just ta name ah few. The list ah names and skills could go on and on.
 Recon the worst thing that could happen is I learn some shootin and huntin tips, and yall have ah good laugh bout that long haired, nosey in the woods, critter missin,  old yankee long after I'm gone.. 
I aint really ah no count yankee but livin up here makes me one by default. I'm just plain out no count.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 28, 2011)

Gurn I don't care what you look like or how you talk! Your welcome down here anytime! I could put you on a hog  at chickasawhatchee


----------



## SOS (Mar 7, 2011)

Kind of funny how we try to sound like a bunch of computer literate rednecks!  LOL.  Hope to meet you when you get down this way, Gurn.  Always room at the campfire.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 7, 2011)

Problem is he's gonna come down with some kinda brain fungus or something, if he don't quit trying to think so much...cause we all know Gurnie's mind ain't use to it.


----------



## gurn (Mar 7, 2011)

Barry
No it aint used ta it, but I'm praticin up.

SOS 
Although I can, when forced into a tight situation. Mimic with great accuracy the standard vernacular and pronunciation of the common urban Michigan native, due to my extended period of time with, and proximity to them.  
Did I say that!! 

Heck do ya know how hard it was ta write that stuff!!!
I aint gotta try ta write or talk like this. It's just from good old SE KY.


----------



## SOS (Mar 7, 2011)

Are you the ones that say, "Paarrk the caaarr in the baaarrn?"  I know you aren't the "You betcha'" or the "Oh, sure" group...that's more Minnesota or ND...

The one word of warning (spoken by someone who lived in Illinois for 7 years), do not....I repeat...do not call a Coke machine a "pop" machine.  Call it a Pop....we will laugh at you!  Cheers.


----------



## gurn (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll just play it safe and when I see the machine I'll say.
Boys recon we could stop here. I sure am ah wantin me sumtin ta drank.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 10, 2011)

if you guys are planning on making a "Gurn day" hunt in georgia,of it, i'd love to join ya. if someone could loan me a piece of ground for my tent, i already have housing.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 10, 2011)

steve, i grew up in ohio, it's forever called "pop".


----------



## dpoole (Mar 10, 2011)

Gurn we can cifer your writin but be may stumble over that foreign accent


----------



## gurn (Mar 10, 2011)

Well theres aways sign language.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2011)

Don`t worry Gurn, I type just like I talk.


----------



## gurn (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I recon we got that in common.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 11, 2011)

I married a yankee, She can interperet for us.


----------



## gurn (Mar 11, 2011)

Problem solved!!


----------

